# Sparring headgear?



## ES_vato117 (May 16, 2009)

I was talking to a buddy of mine and we decided we want to start sparring and training together. He used to be a pretty tough boxer and wants to get back into shape like me.  The problem is we dont have any equipment so i decided to order some Twins thai pads. Next I was looking to find some headgear but there are so many different styles. So far ive been buying all Twins gear and id only like to go with that brand but there are alot of variations on the headgear type. I obviusly want one that allows good visibility and has good overall protection.

Any reviews/recommendations anybody can help me with on Twins? 
When i find it how do i find out what size would best fit my head?
Lastly would it be a bad idea to share a headgear?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2009)

For sparring you'd likely be looking at this style:
http://www.twins-eu.com/shop/headprotection/7

Most headgear is fairly adjustable, but your best bet is going into a place that sells it and trying it on. 

Out of curiosity, how would you go about sharring headgear when sparring


----------



## ES_vato117 (May 16, 2009)

What i meant is some have cheek guards and jaw protectors. I was thinking maybe a particular style is better then the other. less cumbersome for example. i would have no idea because ive never tried headgear on. I was hoping some memers on here would give their opinion as to preference.

The only headgear ive found in my town is a everlast one in walmart but it only covers the top half of your head. I would imagine it is not ideal for Muay Thai.

By sharing i meant that my friend would be the attacker and i would practice defending/evading and that maybe we would switch up i would be the attacker. The only problem is the defender couldnt counter I guess.


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2009)

No problems to share headgear if you are confident in your partners hygiene.  We have a set of shared headguards at my gym in Thailand.

http://www.twinsspecial.com/ then products, then protection shows all the different type of headguards they make.  It comes down to convenience of use (lace up vs velcro), if you want additional protection of, nose, cheek etc, and what type of sparring you are doing.  Unfortunately only you can make this choice.

At my gym we use mostly the HGL-7 model, but it would be difficult to put on/take off by yourself.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of these:  http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=23699

Pretty light, you can actually get air in them, good padding/protection, don't obstruct your view and you can wash them pretty easily.


----------



## jarrod (May 17, 2009)

personally i hate headgear.  i'd rather just spar with people who won't hit that hard.

jf


----------



## ES_vato117 (May 18, 2009)

My sparring partner friend is alot stronger and aggresive than i am and he was a pretty skilled boxer a couple years ago. I on the other hand have no fighting experience at all. I imagine taking him on would help me progress faster than fighting with some weaker then me. topic digression i know.


----------



## jarrod (May 18, 2009)

it's your topic, i think you're allowed.

jf


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 20, 2009)

I also hate headgear...it's cumbersome and annoying and I think it gives a false sense of security that some people take into their fights.  I would rather learn to cover up properly to avoid damage than let a piece of equipment I am not going to use in a fight do it for me.  But that's just my personal belief.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 20, 2009)

While I don't think anybody really likes headgear much, I've found that quite a few people will hit to the head less (less often, less speed, less power) when their sparring partner isn't wearing headgear for fear of injuring their partner.   I find this is especially true with newer people and people coming from a TMA background (lord knows I did).  

I've seen that give some people a false sense of security in their blocking and evading skills.  

Of course, YMMV


----------



## jks9199 (May 20, 2009)

Head gear is only partly intended to protect your head from hits.  It's primary purpose is to minimize damage to the head when you fall and to protect the face from damage in training.  A good hit will easily penetrate even the best head gear, and head gear does nothing to stop the rotation/shearing force that most effectively causes a knockout.


----------



## ES_vato117 (Jun 1, 2009)

first of all thanks for the responses everyone. I decided not to get the headgear to toughen up a bit. I just recently received and read a book called Muay thai . strategies and Secrets of thai boxing gyms by Pedro villalobos. (thats not the real title i dont have it right now) and it says having strong neck muscles reduces the impact you get from hits and you need it for the clinch. I went on youtube typed in neck exercise and there is the one where you roll your neck on the floor. Some people say its dangerous. I went to my gym and looked something to work your neck couldnt find anything. Back in my high school gym they had a "harness" for your head with a rope and weight attached to it. My question for you Muay thai pros out there IS... what do you guys do to strengthen them? Is there any equipment i can use to assist in neck muscle development?


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 1, 2009)

I always did a lot of neck bridging from wrestling and it strengthens your neck like nothing else.  Look up neck bridging online, start off slow and light, use your hands to keep your full weight off you neck and build up slowly.  

You can also do iso exercises.  Put your palms on your forhead and leave them there.  Do not push with your hands, instead push your head into your palms but don't let your head actually move, start off with 30 seconds or so and build up from there.  After that, tuck your chin to your chest, put your hands on the back of your neck and lift your head up (don't pull down, jsut resist so your head doesn't actually move).  Do this in all 4 directions and do it in reps.  

Hope this helps


----------



## JYangS14 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey it's my first post!  A good neck workout, if you have a partner is just going through your clinch drills.  Don't be afraid to apply some pressure to your partners neck and vice versa.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 2, 2009)

JYangS14 said:


> Hey it's my first post!  A good neck workout, if you have a partner is just going through your clinch drills.  Don't be afraid to apply some pressure to your partners neck and vice versa.


Why don't you jump on over to the Meet & Greet, and tell us a bit about yourself.

We'd all like to get to know you better...


----------

